# Wyoming getting dumped on.



## Ideally (Oct 21, 2009)

Ahhhhh yes! Nothing like a good horizontal snow to start your day off.
For those of you who aren't fortunate enough to have experienced this, it is when the wind is blowing so strong that the snow falls in a sideways direction.

We're getting dumped on here and we have about another 20 hours or so before the storm is finished. It's been a looooong day and it ain't over. I've been up for about 40 hours and am going to look at the insides of my eyelids for a while 

Got the drivers out there making multiple trips to replow lots they just did a few hours ago just to keep the drifts down to a minimum. Been helping the police officers getting ready to head in to work, get their cars out of their driveways (rural areas, lots of drifts) so they can go handle all the wrecks on the roads.

Lots of $$$ being made during this storm. And it ain't even November yet!

What a great way to start the season.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice! Glad someone is getting some snow to actually plow! :salute:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sounds like fun! 

I hope to experience a some storms like that. That stuff just doesn't happen here.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just talked to my friend that lives in Centennial and he say is started yesterday at 3pm and there is no end in sight. I might have to load up the snowmobile and take a ride out there. I normally don't go till December but if we get all the rain this week I won't have to work so oh well might as well ride.

I would love to live there we have ridden as late as June in the Snowies.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Post up some pictures.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whereabouts in Wyoming are you?

Beautiful state. 

Pics are always appreciated.


----------



## Ideally (Oct 21, 2009)

*Here are some pics*

Cheyenne, WY is where I'm at.

Today (10/29) the wind has been horrible. Finally had to stop plowing for a while until it lets up.

This pic kind of gives the perspective of how much snow has fallen so far (10" - 18")








The pot above has about 15" in it. Notice the drift above (just to the right of the pot).

This doesn't really show the true impact of the storm. The wind has blown a lot of the snow away.









Here you can see how forceful the wind is. It has blown the snow onto the fence.









I will post some more action pics later when we get back out on the road.

This storm was supposed to start clearing up around 3pm today, but they have extended that to around midnight.









IDEAL Snow Removal Services
Cheyenne, WY


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow! 

Stay safe!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

stroker79;844879 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Stay safe!


X2.

Hope you guys got a lot of work in. ussmileyflag


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

What would you charge to box some of that up and ship it to Iowa... minus the wind?


----------



## Ideally (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know....I think if I just throw some up into the air, the wind will carry it all the way to you. :laughing:


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Grampa Plow;844895 said:


> What would you charge to box some of that up and ship it to Iowa... minus the wind?


Yep, been watching the radar just licking my lips for a meal that'll never make it here


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh come on, everyone KNOWS that Wyoming only gets 4" of snow a year and it just spends the rest of the winter blowing that same snow around. 

Yeah, I bet with the wind it was brutal.

Stay safe.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update, looking forward to getting up to the snowys for some sledding.


----------

